# Wanting to buy a handgun from a friend..legality?



## playswithjeeps

My friends grandfather just passed away and he inherited his extensive gun collection. I am interested in one of the glocks, but not looking to break any laws.. 1. Is it illegal for me to possess a gun registered to someone else, even if its obviously not stolen? and 2. How would I go about registering this gun myself? Obviously the previous owner is deceased and since its not registered to my friend he cant transfer it to me.. And to complicate things the gun would be moving from Texas to Utah..Ive searched the internet with no luck.. please help!


----------



## kev74

It all depends on where you are. A call to the local PD or Sheriff should straighten you out.


----------



## Kyle1337

yup, see above. If your in New Mexico perfectly legal.


----------



## bruce333

Some of this depends on State law where the executor of the estate resides.


playswithjeeps said:


> And to complicate things the gun would be moving from Texas to Utah..


if you are both residents of different States you must take possession of the gun from a FFL dealer in your State, this is Federal law.


----------



## Bob Wright

Federal law is vague on that point~ there is no stipulation for transfer between individuals. Local state laws vary as to transfer or ownership of un registered arms.

Here in Tennessee, its legal for Tennessee residents. So far as I know, Federal laws only govern FFL holders.

Bob Wright


----------



## clanger

Is the gun moving with you or being sent accross state lines for sale? 

A quick check with your FFL is in order. I know my states regs but don't know what state you are in and if not in Ca. I'd suggest you see your local FFL and your State's regs on firearm purchases and transfers.


----------



## FlaChef

most states do not "register" handguns (like, say cars for example). I do not know if Texas does, but i would highly doubt it. In only a very few of the more draconian states is there a big database of which serial number gun belongs to who.
If thre is a sale between private parties of different states it must be transfereed through a dealer in the receiving parties state.
If you bought fair and square between Texas residents and you go to OK then it can go with you.


----------



## AirForceShooter

if your both still in texas go over to his house , give him money, he gives you gun.

Done

AFS


----------



## Brent05Redfire

this is how I handled a gun transfer between me and my dad. gun given to me in Texas, I brought to Florida when we moved from Texas to Florida. no gun registration in Florida. otherwise, it would have had to go through an FFL.

But, if he were to carry the gun across state lines to sell to you, then that would be a problem. I think the transer of weapon has to take place in the state where the owner resides. does this sound right to anyone else?


----------



## PhilR.

playswithjeeps said:


> 1. Is it illegal for me to possess a gun registered to someone else, even if its obviously not stolen? and 2. How would I go about registering this gun myself? Obviously the previous owner is deceased and since its not registered to my friend he cant transfer it to me.. And to complicate things the gun would be moving from Texas to Utah..Ive searched the internet with no luck.. please help!


It seems like you and the current owner are both is TX. If this is the case, then the gun is not registered to your friend because there is no such thing as registration in TX.

As long as you are legally allowed to own a pistol in the first place, then all you have to do is give the owner some form of compensation, and take the gun home. If you are unsure if you can legally own a handgun, then you can look up the current laws on the internet.

There are no federal laws that would impact you or the owner, unless one or both of you are a firearms dealer. Otherwise, it is a matter of personal property.

Once you own it, you can take it pretty much anywhere in the US*, but then must adhere to the ownership laws in your new state.

*with the possible exception of the formerly great state of CA.


----------



## ringingears

I'm sure your friend is great guy but A Bill Of Sale looks to be all you need in TX. Protects him and you in the event that gun were to be stolen or misplaced and used by some crackhead.. 
A fingerprint, a date and a signature would be wise for your private transfer.


----------

